# Textmarke in Fußzeile ansprechen



## morgenstern (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Word-Makro (Word97)


```
Public Sub MAIN()

On Error GoTo -1: On Error GoTo ende

WordBasic.WW2_ToolsOptionsView Hidden:=1
WordBasic.ViewPage
WordBasic.BeginDialog 500, 220, "Presseaussendung"
    WordBasic.Text 10, 9, 89, 13, "Titelzeile &1:"
    WordBasic.TextBox 110, 6, 343, 18, "TitelZeile1"
    WordBasic.Text 10, 30, 89, 13, "Titelzeile &2:"
    WordBasic.TextBox 110, 27, 343, 18, "TitelZeile2"
    WordBasic.Text 10, 51, 89, 13, "Titelzeile &3:"
    WordBasic.TextBox 110, 48, 343, 18, "TitelZeile3"
    WordBasic.Text 10, 71, 89, 13, "Trend &1:"
    WordBasic.TextBox 110, 69, 343, 18, "Trend1"
    WordBasic.Text 10, 91, 89, 13, "Trend &2:"
    WordBasic.TextBox 110, 90, 343, 18, "Trend2"
    WordBasic.Text 10, 111, 89, 13, "Trend &3:"
    WordBasic.TextBox 110, 111, 343, 18, "Trend3"
    WordBasic.Text 10, 133, 89, 13, "Fuss&zeile:"
    WordBasic.TextBox 110, 133, 343, 18, "Fuss"
    WordBasic.OKButton 110, 190, 100, 21
    WordBasic.CancelButton 260, 190, 103, 21
WordBasic.EndDialog
Dim dlg As Object: Set dlg = WordBasic.CurValues.UserDialog
WordBasic.Dialog.UserDialog dlg


fusstext$ = "Studie: "
WordBasic.WW7_EditGoTo Destination:="Datum"
Selection.InsertDateTime DateTimeFormat:="tt. MMMM jjjj", InsertAsField:=False
WordBasic.ViewFooter
WordBasic.WW2_Insert fusstext$
WordBasic.WW2_Insert dlg.fuss
WordBasic.WW7_EditGoTo Destination:="TitelZeile1"
WordBasic.WW2_Insert dlg.TitelZeile1
WordBasic.StartOfLine 1
WordBasic.WW7_EditGoTo Destination:="TitelZeile2"
WordBasic.WW2_Insert dlg.TitelZeile2
WordBasic.WW7_EditGoTo Destination:="TitelZeile3"
WordBasic.WW2_Insert dlg.TitelZeile3
Trendfeld2$ = "Trend:"
Trendfeld3$ = "Trend:"
If dlg.Trend2 <> "" Then
WordBasic.WW7_EditGoTo Destination:="Trendfeld2"
WordBasic.WW2_Insert Trendfeld2$
End If
If dlg.Trend3 <> "" Then
WordBasic.WW7_EditGoTo Destination:="Trendfeld3"
WordBasic.WW2_Insert Trendfeld3$
End If

WordBasic.WW7_EditGoTo Destination:="Trend1"
WordBasic.WW2_Insert dlg.Trend1
WordBasic.WW7_EditGoTo Destination:="Trend2"
WordBasic.WW2_Insert dlg.Trend2
WordBasic.WW7_EditGoTo Destination:="Trend3"
WordBasic.WW2_Insert dlg.Trend3



 





ende:
Application.DisplayStatusBar = True
    With ActiveWindow
        .DisplayHorizontalScrollBar = True
        .DisplayVerticalScrollBar = True
        .DisplayVerticalRuler = True
        .DisplayScreenTips = True
        With .View
            .ShowAnimation = True
            .ShowPicturePlaceHolders = False
            .ShowFieldCodes = False
            .ShowBookmarks = False
            .FieldShading = wdFieldShadingAlways
            .ShowTabs = False
            .ShowSpaces = False
            .ShowParagraphs = False
            .ShowHyphens = False
            .ShowHiddenText = False
            .ShowAll = False
            .ShowDrawings = True
            .ShowObjectAnchors = False
            .ShowTextBoundaries = False
            .ShowHighlight = False
        End With
    End With
End Sub
```

Nun habe ich 2 Seiten, bei der ersten Seite jedoch eine andere Kopfzeile als bei der 2 Seite. Habe dies mit Seite einrichten -> Kopf/Fusszeile -> erste anders gelöst.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich auf der zweiten Seite keine Fusszeile mehr habe. Mit viewfooter komm ich immer nur in den Footer der ersten Seite.

Wie kann ich den Footer der zweiten Seite ansprechen? Oder wie kann ich eine textmarke in einer Fusszeile ansprechen? Mit goTo geht es schon mal nicht. Aber wie dann?

Danke.


edit:

habe noch eine Frage:

Ich benutze Seitenzahlen in der Fußzeile. Nun möchte ich diese nur einblenden, falls es 2 oder mehr Seiten gibt.

Da der Autor bereits davor weiss, wieviele Seiten es geben wird, habe ich mir gedacht, ich füge ein neues Feld hinzu, wo er die Seitenangabe machen soll. Falls diese größer oder gleich 2 ist, sollen überall die Seitenzahlen angezeigt werden, sonst nicht. In PHP wäre dies kein Problem (das komplette VB ist mir irgendwie zu spanisch), nur wie könnte ich das in Word97 mit dem Makro lösen?


----------



## WaGutSo (12. Januar 2006)

Zu den Seitenzahlen können Dir vielleicht Feldfunktionen weiterhelfen.
Für Word 97 benötigst Du folgende Feldfunktion: { WENN { ANZSEITEN } = 1 „ „ „{ SEITE }“}
Oder etwas aufgemotzt: { WENN { ANZSEITEN } = 1 „ „ „Seite: {SEITE } von { ANZSEITEN “}
Die „Gänzefüßchen“ erscheinen in der Feldfunktion alle oben.

Erzeugen der Funktionsfelder ({  }) mit linker Ctrl + F9 

Achtung die Felder werden beim Drucken nur dann aktualisiert wenn im 
Menü: Extras/Optionen/Drucken die Druckoption ‚Felder aktualisieren’ aktiviert ist!
Um die Felder Manuell zu aktualisieren (z. B. für Test) muss der Text mit den Feldern markiert werden, dann rechte Maustaste, dann Felder aktualisieren anklicken. 

Mit Alt + F9 lässt sich die Ansicht der Feldfunktionen umschalten.

Für Word 2000 sieht es etwas anders aus: { IF { NUMPAGES } = 1 „ „ „{PAGE }“}
Ich hoffe es hilft Dir weiter!

Walter Gutermann


----------



## WaGutSo (12. Januar 2006)

Entschuldigung, ich habe mich vertippt!
Im zweiten Beispiel gehört das letzte Gänsefüßchen rechts neben die geschweifte Klammer.

Walter Gutermann


----------

